# Looney Tunes Title Card Music #1



## LooneyTunerIan (Jan 25, 2015)

Ok, so, here's the first classical music piece that I am stumped on: 




Listen to the title card music for the Road Runner cartoon, "Guided Muscle" It was also used in these as well cartoons:

You Ought To Be In Pictures (When Porky Pig drives back to Warner Bros. through dangerous traffic)
Satan's Waitin' (In the beginning, when Sylvester chases Tweety Pie)


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

LooneyTunerIan said:


> Ok, so, here's the first classical music piece that I am stumped on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're talking about the music in the beginning, I don't know, but Wikipedia says the music is by Carl Stalling.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Gads, I'd forgotten how complex and brilliant the musical soundtracks of these cartoons are! There's a musical equivalent for every minute gesture and shift of mood. An amazing feat of creativity and coordination.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I think someone should compose something called Roadrunner Variations based around a 'beep beep whooosh' theme.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> I think someone should compose something called Roadrunner Variations based around a 'beep beep whooosh' theme.


. . . or using the interpolated engine sounds of a 1969 Hemi 'Roadrunner' (or even 'GTX') at wide-open throttle.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

elgars ghost said:


> I think someone should compose something called Roadrunner Variations based around a 'beep beep whooosh' theme.


Not quite the same, but John Adams' Chamber Symphony is in part inspired by Looney Tunes, and it has a movement called "Roadrunner".


----------



## LooneyTunerIan (Jan 25, 2015)

Mahlerian said:


> Not quite the same, but John Adams' Chamber Symphony is in part inspired by Looney Tunes, and it has a movement called "Roadrunner".


No offence, but... that was a bit... awful.



Woodduck said:


> Gads, I'd forgotten how complex and brilliant the musical soundtracks of these cartoons are! There's a musical equivalent for every minute gesture and shift of mood. An amazing feat of creativity and coordination.


You gotta keep your ears opened to hear certain themes and pieces of classical music in Looney Tunes cartoon.


----------

